# Help Find your Pet!



## valleypetowner (Feb 18, 2010)

This post is for all my pet lover friends who have lost a pet. This message was sent to me by a friend of mine and boy am I glad he did.

"David, you need to get yourself a MightyTag for Buster, it will help you find him in case he ever gets lost". Mighty Tag is a dog tag that can be used for your pet. It has specific numbers and it will allow for anyone who finds the animal to call that number anywhere in the world. The customer support staff at Mighty Dog will answer and will contact the owner of the dog. It is a Lost and Found Service for Free. For more information check out their website.

MightyTag.com - Home


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Let's spread the incident. Let us help each other.


----------

